
Ships Buried Under San Francisco - 27182818284
http://www.upout.com/blog/san-francisco-3/map-shows-ships-buried-underneath-san-francisco-2
======
packetized
Relevance: The recent discussions[0,1] on the sinking Millennium Tower (and
possibly Salesforce East/350 Mission, based on the ESA isometric plots in
[1]). The map[2] clearly shows that the corner of Mission & Fremont was once
just offshore.

Additionally, as someone who's been lucky enough to live nearby, it's just
absolutely cool to be able to 'walk' through history like this in an area that
is largely derided as being sterile and faceless.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12206158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12206158)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036377)

[2]:
[http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hpshpb_2014.jpg](http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hpshpb_2014.jpg)

~~~
daurnimator
Your third link doesn't work unless you come from
[http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hgshp5.htm](http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hgshp5.htm)

~~~
packetized
Odd, works on my end in an incog window.

Unrelated: huge fan of your lpeg_patterns & mmdblua work, among others. Many,
many thanks - made my life much easier.

------
joeyo
My favorite of these is the ship that the muni metro goes through at the
embarcadero portal:

[http://sfist.com/2016/07/22/fun_fact_the_muni_metro_runs_thr...](http://sfist.com/2016/07/22/fun_fact_the_muni_metro_runs_throug.php)

------
neaden
There was a recent 99% Invisible about this:
99percentinvisible.org/episode/making-up-ground

~~~
Sniffnoy
Actual clickable link: [http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/making-up-
ground](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/making-up-ground)

------
ihaveajob
If you are into this kind of stuff, I recommend the Drag Me Along tour by Lola
Montez: [http://www.dragmealongtours.com](http://www.dragmealongtours.com)

------
trhway
so, even back then the SF real estate was so hot that sinking the still
serviceable ships was profitable. I think i'll see in my life an artificial
island 5-10 miles into the ocean connected to SF by a new super-Golden Gate
(after all there is only 20-30m depth :)

~~~
milesokeefe
Reality just gets closer and closer to Snow Crash.

~~~
Lio
Isn't there an artificial island in Diamond Age too?

------
mdturnerphys
One such ship appears in the recent book "Ajax Penumbra 1969" by Robin Sloan,
the prequel to Sloan's "Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore". It's a short fun
read.

------
Sniffnoy
The map shown here is originally from this page:
[http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hgshp1.htm](http://www.sfgenealogy.com/sf/history/hgshp1.htm)

(It's in the lower right, click on it to see the full thing)

------
synaesthesisx
Well, what are we waiting for? This is perfectly good real estate...

------
msielski
wiggle is the new blink

~~~
pragone
Came here to comment similarly. Interesting article, completely unreadable to
me due to the wiggle of all the garbage all over the page.

~~~
sharkmerry
Care to explain... I am lost on what the two of you mean. I didnt notice a
page wiggle?

~~~
alistairSH
The ads on the page wiggle in place.

"You have free tickets waiting for you! [Click Here]" The [Click Here] button
sort of vibrates.

"Win Tix to Unique SF events!" This popup wiggles dead-center on the page like
it's hung from a single piece of thread and somebody pushed it.

~~~
sharkmerry
Thanks... running ghostery and ublock so i didnt notice. On second viewing,
the popup for winning tix showed and i saw it.

------
bdcravens
Since this is the no-politics week, I'm curious what this has to do with
technology?

~~~
dang
We asked people to flag _political_ stories for a week (just one!) which
certainly does not mean "flag all non-technical stories". The non sequitur
there ought to be obvious.

There are more things than politics and tech, and those things are important
here—important enough that the first paragraph of the site guidelines is
explicitly about them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
amingilani
I fail to understand how buried ships or tidbits about a city's buried ship
histories "gratifies one's intellectual curiosity"

Should a posting about the Walled City of Lahore [1] make it to the front
page? I really don't think it should. Nor should historical facts about how
Las Vegas' iconic casinos aren't really in Las Vegas, but in an unincorporated
town called Paradise[2].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walled_City_of_Lahore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walled_City_of_Lahore)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradise,_Nevada](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradise,_Nevada)

~~~
dang
Obviously different individuals' curiosities are gratified by different
things, but that's a different question.

~~~
amingilani
How come my posting on the Walled City was immediately flagged?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13119544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13119544)

~~~
amingilani
Sighhh, I half an hour later, I can see how the submission was a tantrum and I
suppose I understand that flag. I'll admit it, I was wrong.

